# window casing issue



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

My new home has no window casing. When measuring out the project the surround is not square. If I install the casing plumb then the edge will be uneven. How do I get around this issue?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I have had the same issue: just frame the opening, 
making the special cuts for the corners to match.
(photos would help with more accurate responses).


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ortho1121 said:


> My new home has no window casing. When measuring out the project the surround is not square. If I install the casing plumb then the edge will be uneven. How do I get around this issue?


It's a lot of trouble but you put the casing on plumb and fill in the difference with drywall mud and sand it. If it's a lot, first fill it with the 5 minute set mud and once it sets up go back over it with the regular mud. The regular mud might take a week or more for a 1/4" to completely dry and then usually cracks where you have to do it again.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

ortho1121 said:


> My new home has no window casing. When measuring out the project the surround is not square. If I install the casing plumb then the edge will be uneven. How do I get around this issue?


Hello Ortho,

This is more the "norm" than the exception. In vintage work, much of it was done "by eye."

As John offered the best practice is to not a "patch job." Follow the context to the window placement itself. 

Most often the windows "look good" but just aren't plumb and some aren't even level either, yet still look good. As John said..."just frame the opening"...that's the standard and best practice for most that deal with fenestration work traditional or contemporary...Hope that helps?

Good Luck...:smile2:


----------

